# Sunday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

The wind was down the throat of the river at 25 plus knots cutting off any chance of catching a monster cat. So what do you do? 

Adjust adjust adjust... Ran down to a quiet creek mouth and used sea bobbers and some kalin hooks for flounder to catch some smallies and LGMouth.. I had no LGMouth tackle on board.. only heavy catfish rigs. 



























And this strange raccoon tail perch. 










Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work guys.


----------



## jakiger (Sep 22, 2006)

man those are some green fish.


----------

